# Epic-Stunden des Internets



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

Ja, für alle, die Langeweile haben, die Lachen wollen oder einfach grade auf Schadenfreude aus sind.
Hier liste ich epische Threads der Internetgeschichte auf.

Meist sind das Threads, die wie ein Lauffeuer durch das Internet gegangen sind, oder immernoch dabei sind.

Doch genug gefaselt, ich werde den Thread aktualisieren, falls ihr hier was gutes postet. Also immer schön sammeln und berichten.
Vielleicht wird das ja noch eine richtig schöne Sammlung für den dummen menschlichen Humor.
Diskussionen sowie "Atomrofl"s sind natürlich auch erlaubt.

PS: Für alle die mich wegen dem Thread flamen wollen - hinten anstellen!

Update: Topic-Name geändert, damit es nicht zu speziell ist.
__________________

Will someone fix this image for me?
Im 18, do i have potential??
==I got married last weekend [pics]==
@Herr Blizzard
Große Haufen
Computerbildschirm als Spiegel?
World of Warcraft 2
Daten bleiben nicht im Kabel.. ( Fliehkräfte vermindern? )
Got my girlfriend to model for my car Leider schon gelöscht, wir gedenken in großer Trauer an diesen Thread der Threads.
Schöner Warcraft Name für einen Jungen?
I hacked 127.0.0.1
The Red morning-Wer kann mir bei der entwicklung des spiels helfen?
Neue Heldenklasse/Rasse: Der Klotz
Scannen von Körperteilen schädlich?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2009)

der hier darf nich fehlen: Große Haufen. ganz großes tennis


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

Wooo ist der Thread mit dem Spiegel einscannen? Und mit dem "Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex?"? :OO

EDIT: Ich merk grade, das mit dem Sex ist ein Standard-Forenspiel. Fällt also aus der Reihe und wird deshalb nicht übernommen.


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (26. Juli 2009)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...23202508AAKhUd3

hier bitte der mirror thread^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...23202508AAKhUd3
> 
> hier bitte der mirror thread^^



Ich hab mal das deutsche reingemacht, weil es leichter verständlich ist. (Und ja es ist ein Fake, aber lasst den Leuten die Euphorie, wenn sie es noch nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juli 2009)

http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502

Geht das auch?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502
> 
> Geht das auch?



Absolut! Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juli 2009)

Den hier finde ich auch recht gut.

http://forum.counter-strike.de/bb/thread.php?TID=60663



Leider ist ja einer der epischsten Threads gelöscht worden, wie ich gerade beim suchen herausgefunden habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (26. Juli 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

das ist aber meine ich nicht der orginalthread, sondern ne nachahme....kennt wer noch den orginalthread? 

edit.: der orginalthread scheint gelöscht worden zu sein, das einzige was ich von ihm gefunden habe war das hier: http://archived.ryanjohnwilliams.com/files...ll/wowfreak.gif 

naja nehmen wir mit dem deutschen vorlieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der hier darf nich fehlen: Große Haufen. ganz großes tennis






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann nicht mehr das is mal der geilste thread (abgesehen von wow2^^) den ich bis jetzt gelesen hab xD


----------



## simion (26. Juli 2009)

> Die Entscheidung ist gefallen: Der Kleine wird Neltharion Arthas Daffner heissen.


Solche Leute wie die Mutter von dem Kind sollte man in den Knast schicken...


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juli 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Solche Leute wie die Mutter von dem Kind sollte man in den Knast schicken...



Du hast das tätsächlich ernst genommen?


----------



## chopi (26. Juli 2009)

http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/art...php?storyid=184

Ist zwar Irc und kein Forum,aber "I hacked 127.0.0.1" darf hier nicht fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte den Thread "Legenden des Netzes" nennen sollen. xD


----------



## Xondor (26. Juli 2009)

Cooler Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders die ersten 3 (omg "==I got married last weekend [pics]==") und  "I hacked 127.0.0.1" fand ich krank/nice/...

Hoffentlich kommt noch mehr


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn es WoW 2 hat, braucht es auch The Red Morning.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...96861&sid=3

Ich glaub ich muss klotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...96861&sid=3
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss klotzen
> 
> ...



Au ja, der ist auch prima. *Träne wegwisch*

Ranklotzen! xD
Und die "Fanarts" ... xDD


----------



## Illuminatos (26. Juli 2009)

Bin jetzt mal durch die ganzen Links gesurft. Und ich muss sagen...DANKE DANKE DANKE. das ist echt klasse bei langeweile xD Habe leider kene lustigen Forensachen um auch produktiv diesen thread zu unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2009)

hach 4chan.... hat zwar meine kindheit beendet und ruiniert und ich hab albträume aber das wars mir wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja das mit patrick is extrem geil ^^


----------



## chopi (26. Juli 2009)

Wo wir grad beim Kleeblatt sind...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2009)

moar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. Juli 2009)

OMG Riesentrolli woher hast du diese Bilder? ICH KANN NICHTMEHR WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

"Do I smell nigra?" XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Eisenschmieder (26. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/art...php?storyid=184
> 
> Ist zwar Irc und kein Forum,aber "I hacked 127.0.0.1" darf hier nicht fehlen
> 
> ...



das erste mal das ich das schreib aber "made my day" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitchhacker alla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Will someone fix this image for me?
> Im 18, do i have potential??
> ==I got married last weekend [pics]==
> @Herr Blizzard
> ...


scheiße ich lach mich tot 

This is fucking legendary


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich Klotz mich nichtmehr ein vor lachen!


----------



## Rhokan (27. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand mal den Link zu dem Thread mit dem Boschbohrer im Wow-Offi? (wer ihn kennt, weiss welchen ich meine) Ich such ihn mal....


----------



## Night falls (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

another 4chan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juli 2009)

Da darf der Thread Scannen von Koerperteilen nicht fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

MUAHAHAAA


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> Da darf der Thread Scannen von Koerperteilen nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gnahaha xDDD


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juli 2009)

Also wenn hier schon 4chan kommt darf der hier nicht fehlen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (28. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> Da darf der Thread Scannen von Koerperteilen nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA mit der 3 Kilo-Wurst das mit Abstand geilste überhaupt hier!
Alta den Typ will ich echt mal kennenlernen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

Die 4chan Dinger werd ich nicht übernehmen, weil es da einfach so viele krasse Sachen geben würde, dass der erste post gesprengt wird.
Sry Leute, aber postet bitte weiter, soll ja ein guter Thread sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mir ist so unsagbar schlecht.... die Bilder von der Hochzeit.... mir ist soooo schlecht...

Ich mache Bodybuilding und mein Ziel waren immer Oberarme mit 45+ cm aber das da auf den Fotos.... ich mache ab heute nur noch Hausfrauensport.... ist mir schlecht.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Juli 2009)

> *Computerbildschirm als Spiegel?*
> 
> Hallo, wie kann ich als Hintergrund in Windows einen Spiegel nehmen, so dass ich den Monitor als Spiegel benutzen kann? Ich habe einen Spiegel eingescannt aber das funktioniert nicht.





arrrrrrrrrgh -.-


----------



## 2boon4you (28. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> Da darf der Thread Scannen von Koerperteilen nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dumm :b


----------



## Thront (29. Juli 2009)

auch buffed.de hat sowas zu bieten...


*aber vom allerfeinsten :
*

*http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&hl=projekt*


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Wie Geil....


----------



## El Homer (29. Juli 2009)

"Computerbildschirm als Spiegel?"


*vor Stirn klatsch*    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2009)

Also ich fand die Featcher ( ich glaube er meint Feature ) am besten ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> /rnd 100
> 
> 66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
> 33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
> ...


Episch xD


----------

